# Suche Bachmann CPU und Panel



## berti74 (25 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Panel und eine CPU von Bachmann. Einfach mal anbieten, wenn jemand etwas zuviel hat. Wäre super.


----------



## Intruder0001 (13 Juli 2011)

Hallo

ich könnte dir ein UniOP Panel von EXOR anbieten 
falls du Interesse hast ??

Gruß
Timo


----------

